# Making Kefir



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it possible to make Kefir in an alternate way......by just adding some store bought Kefir to raw milk?
Much like making yogurt by adding live cultures from yogurt to milk?
Any input appreciated.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I wouldn't do that. Instead just get some kefir grains from someone and start fresh. I believe there is a thread in the Barter forum where our Island Girl sells those grains.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I actually do this all the time. I don't like thick yogurt and it is hard to find the single serve plain yogurt to make my own so I use plain kefir. Works great. I use the "hot water in the cooler method" to thicken it after cooking. Longer it sits, the thicker it gets so I cut the time shorter. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I wouldn't do that. Instead just get some kefir grains from someone and start fresh. I believe there is a thread in the Barter forum where our Island Girl sells those grains.


Why wouldn't you do that?
Is it not good for you? Just askin. Cause I actually made some this way day before yesterday.....it seems to be pretty good, tastes just like Kefir except clumpy a bit like buttermilk instead of smooth.
Its my understanding you have to make it everyday with the grains unless you freeze them. I don't want to have to make it everyday.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

ycanchu2 said:


> Why wouldn't you do that?
> Is it not good for you? Just askin. Cause I actually made some this way day before yesterday.....it seems to be pretty good, tastes just like Kefir except clumpy a bit like buttermilk instead of smooth.
> Its my understanding you have to make it everyday with the grains unless you freeze them. I don't want to have to make it everyday.


You can keep the grains in milk in the fridge for days on standby. I eat grains regularly for the pro-biotics.

If you like what you made.....otherwise I always have grains in case Romy does not!


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

I have grains they are not as much work as what you may think. I change out the milk by then Kefir milk every 3 days I have kept my jar of grains and milk in the fridge for up to 2 weeks when I was out of town. When I add 1cup of Kefir milk to 3 cups of regular whole milk and let it set our in a warm place for 24 hours until it starts to separate then you pour that into cheese cloth which I have in a plastic colander never use any metal. you cover it and let this drain the whey for at least 12 hours. This is a German cheese called quark, you then season or sweeten to taste it is very good. Enjoy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I prefer to use the "grains" rather than what is purchased in a store simply because I don't trust what is in the stores anymore. That kefir milk may be fine in the stores; so it is just a matter of personal preference. Besides, what grains I don't use can be either stored in the fridge for weeks or even frozen for months and still work fine when ready to use them.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I prefer to use the "grains" rather than what is purchased in a store simply because I don't trust what is in the stores anymore. That kefir milk may be fine in the stores; so it is just a matter of personal preference. Besides, what grains I don't use can be either stored in the fridge for weeks or even frozen for months and still work fine when ready to use them.


 I guess what I'm asking is it still Kefir when made this route? With all the strains of culture from the original?

Other than being a bit clumpy it tastes like Kefir and also like Filmjok
.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

This should answer your question, we all do it the way that works for us.

http://www.culturesforhealth.com/learn/milk-kefir/make-kefir-from-prepared-kefir/


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ycanchu2 said:


> I guess what I'm asking is it still Kefir when made this route? With all the strains of culture from the original?
> 
> Other than being a bit clumpy it tastes like Kefir and also like Filmjok
> 
> ...


Kefir grains have traveled from other countries and yes, there are different strains. However, kefir is a live organism and processes milk at room temperature to produce the Kefir milk. There are cultures handed down for centuries. If the strain you have is not producing the product you wish for...simply find new Kefir grains to try. I have them and Rick always does as well.

When you buy kefir milk in the store it has been heated up to pasteurize it...this kills valuable probiotics in the kefir. If you make it at home..you will achieve the highest benefit. Using cows milk or goats milk is ideal. From cheeses, to dressing to amazing biscuits, smoothies...so many things can be made from your own kefir. Plus you can't beat the price of culturing your own. The stores sell kefir for a pretty penny!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

romysbaskets said:


> Kefir grains have traveled from other countries and yes, there are different strains. However, kefir is a live organism and processes milk at room temperature to produce the Kefir milk. There are cultures handed down for centuries. If the strain you have is not producing the product you wish for...simply find new Kefir grains to try. I have them and Rick always does as well.
> 
> When you buy kefir milk in the store it has been heated up to pasteurize it...this kills valuable probiotics in the kefir. If you make it at home..you will achieve the highest benefit. Using cows milk or goats milk is ideal. From cheeses, to dressing to amazing biscuits, smoothies...so many things can be made from your own kefir. Plus you can't beat the price of culturing your own. The stores sell kefir for a pretty penny!


Romy's grains are from a family of grains that survived 3 months unattended in water at 35 degrees in a mountain cabin.

Tough little critters!


----------

